# Photoshop CS Tryout auf Adobe Site



## funnytommy (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Hab ihr schon gesehen dass es ein tryout vom neuen Photoshop CS auf der Adobe Site gibt?
Ich frag mich nur ob das ein 30-Tage Tryout oder ein Tryout in dem nicht alle Funtkionen verfügbar sind!?
Naja, vielleicht hol ichs mir rutner!


----------



## Consti (1. Juni 2004)

Siehe Adobe Homepage



> *	  Hinweis: Die Testversion ist 30 Tage ab Installationsdatum gültig.



Damit sollten alle Fragen beantwortet sein


----------



## Pardon_Me (1. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Siehe Adobe Homepage
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ist es eine 30-Tage-Trial mit allen Funktionen oder mit eingeschränkten?


----------



## Consti (1. Juni 2004)

Allen - die Einschränkung bezieht sich halt nur auf die 30-Tage 

ZUmindest steht da nix von eingeschränkten Funktionen.
Hier aber mal der Link:

http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/main.html#photoshopcs


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juni 2004)

Soweit ich das weiss, kann man in den Trials nicht abspeichern =] Und Drucken ist glaub ich auch nicht erlaubt.


----------



## chrisbergr (1. Juni 2004)

Also ich bin der meinung damals mit der CS Testversion gespeichert zu haben. Drucken weiß ich nicht, da meiner schon seit November defekt ist


----------

